# &

## Kaldun

Folks, , , ,      ,  -   -   ,    .

----------


## Sir_2006

*Kaldun*, , -     ,      .

----------


## rust

,

----------


## Sir_2006

*rust*,   

> -   -   ,

----------


## Kaldun

> ,

         ? ;)   

> *Kaldun*, , -     ,      .

   :)    .  :)

----------


## rust

> ? ;)

          ,        .     ,

----------


## Kaldun

> ,        .     ,

    ?    :) .          WOG    .     ,     (- ). ..      WOG,    "".       (  , )? 
   - ""  .    ?

----------


## vladd

"-80"  ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## 23q

?))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?))

  ... , - .

----------


## 23q

,  -  ))

----------

